# Dutch Classical Music Webradio



## RNW Classical

Hi there,

quite recently Radio Netherlands Worldwide has launched a 24/7 webradio station, called 'RNW Classical'. The focus is on Dutch composers (often overlooked) and performers, but of course all other non-Dutch composers are being played as well. At this moment it's our wish to connect classical music lovers to our programme. Consider giving it a listen at http://www.rnwclassical.com!


----------



## fresk

*great*

wow this dutch music is real a sweat music to listen i like it..


----------

